# Dreamer getting too thin??



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

*Too thin??*

I would like some of your opinions. Dreamer, whom i have had for 3 months and is 6, was approx 17lbs when i got her(she was weighed 2 months ago by the vet). I have noticed when i am petting her that i can feel her ribs & ribcage, & also her spine-more than before & with no effort. I put her on my scale and it shows approx 15.5 lbs. She has never been a big eater. She also has never been REAL energetic but we do walk & exercise daily & she LOVES being outdoors & run around, but when inside, if i cant be sitting down where she can lay on my lap, she prefers to stay in her crate/couch area. 
I switched her food from IVD(she did not like too much)to Innova Evo & she seems to like that. I see no changes in her stools, water intake etc... I dont know if i should be concerned but a 1.5-2.0lb weight loss seems excessive. She did have a full check up 2 months ago including checking for protein in her urine and the vet said she was just about perfect.
Just your thoughts before i do the mommy FREAK OUT!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe she didn't get as much exercise as you are giving her. Now that you are walking her, she is losing some unwanted weight. If all else is normal, I don't think I would worry too much. But you can call your vet and ask if this is OK.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would just drop by the vet and check her weight on their scale. I have an electronic scale which is really accurate, but it is always less than my vets (by about 1/2 a pound).


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, i thought that to. I just didnt want to run to the vet (30 miles away) for every little thing that happens (i have a tendancy to do that).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, your vet is 30 miles away!!!! My vet is less then 5 minutes driving and he is excellent.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

There are a few 'country' vets (no offense) that are much closer to me but i wanted the best care i could find & they just didnt cut it. Thats why i asked this because its not very convenient & i just wanted opinions. And i have to bring both pups to the vet when i have to take just one. They dont like being left behind. Its just like taking kids everywhere!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe you can ask an MD if you could use their scale. Or maybe the post office would let you use their scale. You never know unless you ask.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That doesn't sound underweight for a havanese but you might want to run somet test to see why she is losing weight. When I moved to Ohio, there are a lot of big havanese around here- Dora is between 10 and a 11lbs and at first everyone said she was tiny! I think she is just fit. She is 10 inches at the withers so average height. She is very active with training, keeping the backyard safe from the squirrels, etc. 

If you need a suplement, solid gold seameal helped put weight on my maltese.

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Loosing two pounds in a short time with out much excercise would be something I would question too. It is possible though that your scale is not in the same calibration as the one at the vet's office. I know my home scale shows I weigh less then what my doctor's shows! <grin>

Did they do blood work on her for liver and thyroid? Is she loosing coat or any thing else that is out of the norm? If all of that is good, then I would say it might just be the scale.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, my first thought was that the scales are different so might explain the weight loss. i think the best way to know is to weigh Dreamer in a week or two and see if there is a difference. Always use the same scale. If and when she does go to the vet, you can then weigh her right after you get home to see if, in fact, your scale is slightly off compared to the vet's.

I would wait a bit to see how she's doing. If she's eating and drinking well, acts and plays the same as always, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd ask Bobbi. Sounds like she might be in better shape even. Also how long has it been since she had a litter? Sometimes it takes them a long time to drop the last of the extra weight. Even though they get pulled down while they are nursing sometimes they will put weight back on as the pups are weaned and carry it for a while.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I was petting Dreamer last night & felt a small soft lump on her back. I have already made an appt. today at the vet. I pray its just a limpoma(fatty deposit). If the vet thinks thats all it is, should i insist on having it biopsied just to be sure??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I was just checking in to see what your vet said. Our last dog had several fatty tumors. If I remember correctly, they did a needle aspiration and checked it under the microscope in the office, but no real biopsy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I was petting Dreamer last night & felt a small soft lump on her back. I have already made an appt. today at the vet. I pray its just a limpoma(fatty deposit). If the vet thinks thats all it is, should i insist on having it biopsied just to be sure??


That is SO weird! I just got told by my GP on Monday that I have a couple of Lympoma (sp?) ! Too funny. I was told that if they don't change and become huge, to just leave them alone. Thankfully, they don't really show.

Let us know what the vet says, 'k?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamers fine   !! They feel the lump is just a fatty deposit because we all had a hard time finding it again & its really soft and not defined. So we will just monitor it. And while she has lost 1.5 lbs (Tripp has gained 3  !) the vet thinks shes perfect. THey are checking for parasites just to be safe.
My husband has a fatty deposit on his side(its feels the same).
Thanks everyone for your concerns. I really appreciate it !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My lab/husky had one on her shoulder. Sometimes it would look swollen, and sometimes it wasn't very noticeable. We never did anything with it and she was fine.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad Dreamer is fine!! It is always worth having something checked out, then you can get back to normal & stop worrying!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think i need to find out what Dreamer's weight loss secret is   !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, when you do find out Shannon, please let ME know too, o.k.?  

Great news that Tripp is fine!


----------

